# BootCamp 40 go



## JMASLOWPRO (13 Juin 2018)

h


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2018)

JMASLOWPRO a dit:


> h


Mais encore ?

Sinon, Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go pour qu'Assistant Boot Camp fasse correctement l'installation d'une version de Windows 10.


----------

